# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Le nouveau livre indispensable aux dveloppeurs

## Mingolito

*Le nouveau livre indispensable aux dveloppeurs*

----------


## Mdinoc

J'ai trouv cent hits de personnes posant la mme question, et aucun avec une rponse.

----------

